# Please!!!  Help Multiple Problems



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I am happy to find this site.
I have been reading regularly for a while and i am grateful for all of you who offer your help and knowledge to us newbies for problems.

Hopefully i can get the neccesary help to save our little girl.

Long Story short,

She started being and outie... then i had to mover her in... for about 3 - 4 weeks she was hidden by the garage (not getting enought direct sun light, 2 hrs a day i would guess). There were 2 then, one parted.

So after, not gettin enough sun over 3 weeks, she was moved indoors. Not following a regular dark/light hours. I 've tried to keep her as much as 12/12 as i can.. but she has been getting about 8- 10 hrs of light a day for the past week.

I noticed black dots about 3 weeks ago. Now i know this is possibly an infestation. She looks pretty burnt. I accidentaly nut burnt her about a week ago. I flushed next day, it seems as if it was getting better.

Just moved her from the closet ( this is where i kept her, ever since she became an idoo'e), to a grow room much smaller.. i used an armoir... space is much smaller... i believe i am running 600 wts on her.

I am also not sure if she is already ready to harvest?
Any help? I am getting ready to crop tomorrow... but i figured i ask the experts before i do something dumb.
PLEASE HELP!!! 


I will try to answer questions promptly. Pictures Below.

THanks again


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 3, 2007)

no pictures m8


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2007)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry Guys,

We ( my wifey and me) were just lightin' one ... time passed with out notice... tell us what you think?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 3, 2007)

*Whats up mang. She looks a bit burnt but you already know that.   Have you checked the undersides of the leaves for spider mites at all? How long has she been in flower? The best way to check and see if your lady is ready for harvest is by checking the trichromes. You can do this with a $10 hand held microscope you can purchase at Radio Shack.  Here is a link to a thread that will show you a pic of trichromes and the window for harvest. [http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13710/COLOR]*


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

TBG,

I have checked everywhere for spiders or other insects... my luck or my un-experienced eyes have not been able to catch any... altough by the look of my pictures it seems that i might be housing a colony...

She has been in flower stage for... hmmm... mid june, she was still outdoors... she then got put by the garage at the beggining of July to hide her.. this is when she would not get enought light... then she was put inside in the closet on first week of august... then 3 nights ago i moved her to the armoir... i tocided that she is getting burnt in the armoir ever since i put her there... i assume i am running to much light in that smaller space? any hints as to what wattage is should be using... the lights is about 2.25 ft above the top of her...

THanks TBG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 3, 2007)

*Sounds like it's to hot for her in there if she's still getting burnt. Do you have any kind of venilation in there? Are you running any fans on her? *


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

I did a hole on the back... lower section of the armour... about 6.5 x 3 inches.
I have a fan throwing air indirectly through a vent hose... i also have a smaller holw at the top.. 1.5 x 2 inches... where i have hung a small fan... facing the hole to circulate the air out of there.. u think i need more ventialtion?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 3, 2007)

*Any idea what the temps are? *


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

TBG,

When she was in the closet the temperature would oscillate between 84 and 106 on average, now that she is in the armoire (more like a cabinet) the temperature oscillates between 78 and 94. The armoire has a better vent system since i cut two holes for air intake and outtake.

When she was in the closet, i had the door of the closet not closed all of the way. There was a fan throwing air in, and another one circulating the air inside the closet.

Hope this info helps


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

black spot mold is the black dots fer sure. the discoloration is due to flowering in combo with the nute burn, definitly too hot also, how close is the light?


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> black spot mold is the black dots fer sure. the discoloration is due to flowering in combo with the nute burn, definitly too hot also, how close is the light?


 
The light is roughly about 2 feet from the tip of the plant.

I have just taken some pictures that i will upload about my grow to give you guys a better idea of the setup.

Are the balck spots something to be concerned about?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

its a form of mold/mildew, yes it is something to worry about, go out to ur local greenhouse/nursery find some stuff called Organocide. that and some stuff called final flush or clearex. that is for flushing salts and nutes of the roots before harvesting. u do that in combo with folliar feeding the Organocide 3 times a day for about 5 days and the mold/mildew problem should be gone. and the flushing with help with that nute burn as well as removing harmful elements from ur plants.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

Here are some pics of the new grow area that we have setup.

Tell us what you think.
Any improvements that you guys can think of?

Here are the pics.

PS. When we first bought the bulb, we got it for our grow in the closet (much bigger spage) and for two girls that we had at the time. We have moved our grow area to the cabinet... i am not sure if the bulb is to big for one plant and for the smaller area that it is now located at.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

no pics try again


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry, havent figured out how to post and add images at the same time


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 3, 2007)

From what I can see in the pics and what I have been reading you defintly have a mold problem and a nutrient problem as well as a bad magnesium deficiency -

Magnesium deficiency will exhibit a yellowing (which                          may turn brown) and interveinal chlorosis beginning in                          the older leaves. The older leaves will be the first to                          develop interveinal chlorosis. Starting at leaf margin                          or tip and progressing inward between the veins. Notice                          how the veins remain somewhat green though. 
Notice how the leaves curl upwards like they're praying? They're                          praying for Mg! The tips may also twist. 
This can be                          quickly resolved by watering with 1 tablespoon Epsom                          salts/gallon of water. Until you can correct nutrient                          lockout, try foliar feeding. That way the plants get all                          the nitrogen and Mg they need. The plants can be foliar                          feed at ½ teaspoon/quart of Epsom salts (first powdered                          and dissolved in some hot water). When mixing up soil,                          use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil. 
If                          the starting water is above 200 ppm, that is pretty hard                          water, that will lock out mg with all of the calcium in                          the water. Either add a 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of epsom                          salts or lime (both will effectively reduce the lockout                          or invest into a reverse osmosis water filter. 
Mg                          can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium                          nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other                          nutrients. 

-Quote from Plant Abuse Chart and Photos by Nietzsche


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> its a form of mold/mildew, yes it is something to worry about, go out to ur local greenhouse/nursery find some stuff called Organocide. that and some stuff called final flush or clearex. that is for flushing salts and nutes of the roots before harvesting. u do that in combo with folliar feeding the Organocide 3 times a day for about 5 days and the mold/mildew problem should be gone. and the flushing with help with that nute burn as well as removing harmful elements from ur plants.
> 
> Fire it up
> 
> KT


 
Thanks KT, I didn't realize you had replied until now.
I will go and buy the items you mentioned.
I will keep the forum updated!!


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you for your post clever intuition... i hope it is not as hard as it sounds.. I will add the Mg that they desperately need.
I'll have to go shopping tomorrow as i believe most of the stores are closed today.

BTW, i noticed that they have been gettin burn more and more as i keep turning on the light. I didn't turn it on last night, as i was awaiting to hear from you guys... would you or anyone else following this thread recommend turning the light on tonight?

Thanks


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 3, 2007)

Your plant needs the light and the heat (this will help with the mold as well, as long as the humidity is down) Can you move your light higher above the plant by possibly putting her back into the closet and leaveing the door cracked with a fan on her? The armoir might be too air tight and small to allow proper ventilation which will build humidity which will cause mold.  Your light in the closet should produce more than enough light and heat for one to four plants.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

the only thing u can do about the light is get more room for the light. It has to be high enough to the point where there isn't any direct heat touching it plus about 6-8 inches usually. but that varies with whatever lights ur using. what i mean by the direct heat is when u put ur hand under that light its warm sometimes hot. that can't be doing. if its getting to hot is why ur cooking it. also are u doing any folliar feeding with the lights on? if so stop ASAP water magnifies any light. acting as a microscope so to speak. the humidity needs to be low. the air ventilation is a must also. u need intake and exhaust.  sometimes u can get away with using intake as a circulation fan if the box is small enough. and an air-cooled light is a good idea too. but if ur box isn't that small, after ur upgrade. ur gonna need a fan for circulation too.  theres a lot of knicks and tricks to having a green thumb. the funniest part is i do most of my growing outdoors.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 3, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> the only thing u can do about the light is get more room for the light. It has to be high enough to the point where there isn't any direct heat touching it plus about 6-8 inches usually. but that varies with whatever lights ur using. what i mean by the direct heat is when u put ur hand under that light its warm sometimes hot. that can't be doing. if its getting to hot is why ur cooking it. also are u doing any folliar feeding with the lights on? if so stop ASAP water magnifies any light. acting as a microscope so to speak. the humidity needs to be low. the air ventilation is a must also. u need intake and exhaust.  sometimes u can get away with using intake as a circulation fan if the box is small enough. and an air-cooled light is a good idea too. but if ur box isn't that small, after ur upgrade. ur gonna need a fan for circulation too.  theres a lot of knicks and tricks to having a green thumb. the funniest part is i do most of my growing outdoors.
> 
> Fire it up
> 
> KT



Thanks for putting in to definition as to what I was saying
I find that things are harder to put into words when you are actually doing them.....don't ask me why...just my thing.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

no problem, i seem to do that all the time.  i usually end being the guy that takes a book and lays it out in a dozen pages.  its just something im good at.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Your plant needs the light and the heat (this will help with the mold as well, as long as the humidity is down) Can you move your light higher above the plant by possibly putting her back into the closet and leaveing the door cracked with a fan on her? The armoir might be too air tight and small to allow proper ventilation which will build humidity which will cause mold. Your light in the closet should produce more than enough light and heat for one to four plants.


 
Clever_intuition,

I ve monitored the temps and humidity level, and it has always been alot lower in the aromoir, i'll put back in the closet if you think that will help her, i just though i let you know that it is cooler and less humid in the armoir. (96 - 106 f in closet vs 82 - 94 f in armoir, also humidity is more like 54 - 68 in closet and 44 - 56 in armoir)

What do you suggest?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

put it in the closet, buy a dehumidifer and get a decient size fan to ciruclate the air in the closet that should bring the humidity down a considerable amount as well as lower ur temp greatly.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> the only thing u can do about the light is get more room for the light. It has to be high enough to the point where there isn't any direct heat touching it plus about 6-8 inches usually. but that varies with whatever lights ur using. what i mean by the direct heat is when u put ur hand under that light its warm sometimes hot. that can't be doing. if its getting to hot is why ur cooking it. also are u doing any folliar feeding with the lights on? if so stop ASAP water magnifies any light. acting as a microscope so to speak. the humidity needs to be low. the air ventilation is a must also. u need intake and exhaust. sometimes u can get away with using intake as a circulation fan if the box is small enough. and an air-cooled light is a good idea too. but if ur box isn't that small, after ur upgrade. ur gonna need a fan for circulation too. theres a lot of knicks and tricks to having a green thumb. the funniest part is i do most of my growing outdoors.
> 
> Fire it up
> 
> KT


 
Hey KT,

I don't think the light is too warm or hot, i have an exhaust going from the light to carbon, for odor control and if i remember correctly it is not too hot under the hood, that is why i was a little surprised she was getting a bit burnt. 
I am not sure what folliar feeding is (sorry i need to read a bit more, ohh ohh btw, i just got me a book, "Growers bible" i believe is the name), but from your explanation i assume is feeding trhough the leaves spraying  water/nuts????

I try to water her right before dark period so that i don't burn her with the water heating up beacuase of the light. So hopefully that is taken care of.

I attached a pic of the bulb i got. Is that the correct for flowering? i see/read other people using less wattage on their bulbs, is that something i should consider if i plan to keep her in the armoir?

Thanks a lot for everyone's help.
Btw, sound like you are an expert in indoor, altough you might practice more outdoor...

peace


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 3, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> put it in the closet, buy a dehumidifer and get a decient size fan to ciruclate the air in the closet that should bring the humidity down a considerable amount as well as lower ur temp greatly.


 
kt,

What is ideal temperature and humidity level she should be at?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

i wouldn't call say expert, but i do know a lil bit u could say. yea folliar is spraying. ur light wouldn't heat the water, the water refracts the light making it more intense. thats y folliar feeding during light time is bad.  usually humidity ranges vary between 30-50 all depending on what ur girls do better in.  ur temps i would think between 60-90 all depending on agian waht ur girls like, but also what stage of growth ur at. if ur at flowering it should be considerably cooler as compared to veg. humidity should be a touch more than veg for flower IMHO. and yes u need less wattage for flowering than veg so to speak its actually about lumens not wattage. but they usually go hand in hand.  so with that said ur gonna want to read ur bible. and lookin a few other sections of this forum.  specificlly lights, grow room setup, indoor growing, and hydroponics. although u maybe doing a soil grow hydro is more complicated takes more TLC along with time, and there is alot of similarites to some extent.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 6, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> i wouldn't call say expert, but i do know a lil bit u could say. yea folliar is spraying. ur light wouldn't heat the water, the water refracts the light making it more intense. thats y folliar feeding during light time is bad. usually humidity ranges vary between 30-50 all depending on what ur girls do better in. ur temps i would think between 60-90 all depending on agian waht ur girls like, but also what stage of growth ur at. if ur at flowering it should be considerably cooler as compared to veg. humidity should be a touch more than veg for flower IMHO. and yes u need less wattage for flowering than veg so to speak its actually about lumens not wattage. but they usually go hand in hand. so with that said ur gonna want to read ur bible. and lookin a few other sections of this forum. specificlly lights, grow room setup, indoor growing, and hydroponics. although u maybe doing a soil grow hydro is more complicated takes more TLC along with time, and there is alot of similarites to some extent.


 
Kt,

I have been reading "The Cannabis Grow Bible"... man have i learned alot... this book is really good.

I now have a better vent system... (will post pictures tomorrow).. and today i was able to add 15ml to 1 gallon of water... it looks to me that she is already dooing better, but who knows it might be placebo effect on my vision... any how ill post pics tomorrow, at least i will be able to get different opinions... thanks a lot for your help...


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello all,

Just wanted to give a little update.

I have added Mg to the soil, it made a big difference.
I added 15 ml / gallon on wednesday...
did it again today, with a little of nuts... don't know if it was a good idea or not to add nuts, but i did... and my dumb a** forgot to check the ph level on the water, it wanst until way way later that i remembered to check PH... a little too late... hope it is not too bad.

I also found a couple of webs.. and one spidey, sorry spidey but it met it's maker right there and there.

Are spider mites bad for my girl? i heard that they would eat all of your fruit adn that they are one of the worst things to have in your grow... any input on this?

I will add pictures tomorrow... peace... grow safe.. and have fun...

cuzigothigghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jash (Sep 8, 2007)

mites are the worst pest for you plants,they love hi temps and low humidity,as you r in flower now you shoudnt use any insecticide,you can use a soft solution of iso alcohol or drops of dish detergent diluted in water and repeat after 3 days,that will not eliminate them but at least should keep them away for some days,when you finish your grow clean everything including bulb and hood then spray with a good insecticide (avid is the best)


----------



## jash (Sep 8, 2007)

read this also Spider Mites????? - Growing Marijuana Forum


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Cuz, I didn't read all the replies so sorry if I repeated anyone.  

I would definitely set up some type of air exchange system. The blower and ballast should be outside of the box to reduce heat and the blower should be pulling the air out of the box and fresh air should be coming in through the bottom. You have a good hood and you should utilize it. Pull the air from the hood out of the top of the box. Plants need fresh air and oxygen for photosynthesis to work properly. Without that you have a build up of heat, CO2 and humidity. Heat can kill mold but it can also kill your plants. Your best bet is dry, fresh air and plenty of it. Your humidity and temps are WAY to high.  What is the temp in the room the box is in? If you have a proper air exchange system the box will be the same temp as the room it is in.
600 watts should be plenty for the entire box. You have a nice set up with allot of potential. :hubba: 

I wouldn't call myself an expert grower either but I have made allot of mistakes in the past 10 years and have plenty of experience growing MJ. You can always PM me if you want specifics. 

_haze...._


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 8, 2007)

Jash and Haze,

Thanks for the posts. 
I am in a bit of a hurry, (running really late) but i wanted to post pics, anod not wait until tonight.
I will reply later 2night when i get home.
Let me know what you think of the progress.

Peace,


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

as haze said you have a good bulb and hood,for me that should be enough for 8-10 plants-my 430w is ok for 6 plants in 7sq ft..6oow puts out a lot of heat and you def need more vent in there,another one to think about is adding a tempered glass to your hood-that will allow you grow much much closer to the bulb and will cut some of the heat,then adding a big oscilating fan  just out of the cab would be good idea also,in the middle of the summer my temps in the closet were at a range of 85-94 with the 430w-but the big fan (16''50w)and the hood glass helped a lot to drop and keep temps at 85-86 i also used to keep all windows to that part of the house wide open to help air cilculation, now that the summer has finished temps are ok at 77-82(50wfan is on always)


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Yea, from what I could see in those pics you're definitely not ready to harvest. Your plant hasn't even grown any buds yet, and it looks like it could use some nutrients. I can't remember when this post was started, but how about some pic updates of the plant?


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey all,

Sorry... i tried uploading pictures before i left this afternoon... unfortunately i got an error every time i tried uploding.. maybe it was the pictrure size... i have resized the picutres according to the instructions on this page... i dont know if they are as big as i would want them to be  ... but we'll try... here they go...


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 9, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> mites are the worst pest for you plants,they love hi temps and low humidity,as you r in flower now you shoudnt use any insecticide,you can use a soft solution of iso alcohol or drops of dish detergent diluted in water and repeat after 3 days,that will not eliminate them but at least should keep them away for some days,when you finish your grow clean everything including bulb and hood then spray with a good insecticide (avid is the best)


 
Jash,

thanks for your post... I went to my local hydro store and they recommended i use "Yard & Garden Insect Killer" SAGER BRAND, it says it is ok to spray up to the day you harvest.. have you guys used this before? Do you recommend that i use it? I have spray it a couple of times... i figured it is safe.. your thoughts will be appreaciate it.

Thanks for your comments.. i will read up about mites... later tomorrow.

Check out the pics


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn... look at those babies now...

How many females/males do you have again?


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 9, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> Hey Cuz, I didn't read all the replies so sorry if I repeated anyone.
> 
> I would definitely set up some type of air exchange system. The blower and ballast should be outside of the box to reduce heat and the blower should be pulling the air out of the box and fresh air should be coming in through the bottom. You have a good hood and you should utilize it. Pull the air from the hood out of the top of the box. Plants need fresh air and oxygen for photosynthesis to work properly. Without that you have a build up of heat, CO2 and humidity. Heat can kill mold but it can also kill your plants. Your best bet is dry, fresh air and plenty of it. Your humidity and temps are WAY to high. What is the temp in the room the box is in? If you have a proper air exchange system the box will be the same temp as the room it is in.
> 600 watts should be plenty for the entire box. You have a nice set up with allot of potential. :hubba:
> ...


 
Hey Haze,

I have taken the ballast out of the grow area, i have not yet taken the blower and carbon filter out.. i need to make some cuts to the back of it and i don't have the time right now.. but i do see how this will help keep the temp down in the grow room.  

My girl seems to be taken some heat... you will see brown on some leaves... do you think it still related to Mg?

How much longer till harvest? Any input will be appreciated it...

The temp in the room is probably around 70's... it is still kind of warm during the day... so i think me taking the ballast out should help alot with the temp in the grow room.
I have discovered ( from reading all of the posts) that 600 w can get me trhough more plants... i feel i am wasting lots of energy with 600 w on one plant? I think ill just keep this one the way it is until harvest... then i'll probaly grow more under that hood.

Thanks for the info... peace...


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 9, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> as haze said you have a good bulb and hood,for me that should be enough for 8-10 plants-my 430w is ok for 6 plants in 7sq ft..6oow puts out a lot of heat and you def need more vent in there,another one to think about is adding a tempered glass to your hood-that will allow you grow much much closer to the bulb and will cut some of the heat,then adding a big oscilating fan just out of the cab would be good idea also,in the middle of the summer my temps in the closet were at a range of 85-94 with the 430w-but the big fan (16''50w)and the hood glass helped a lot to drop and keep temps at 85-86 i also used to keep all windows to that part of the house wide open to help air cilculation, now that the summer has finished temps are ok at 77-82(50wfan is on always)


 
Hey Jash,

8 - 10 plants huh? :shocked: Damn do i feel like big energy waster... i am only growing one plant!!! I had two.. but one parted... "See ya at the crossroads... crossroads"... 

I will post how big my grow area is next time... I cant seem to find my measurement tape :angrywife: ...

Ohhh, i do have a glass under my hood... all i need to do now is take the blower and the carbon filter out of the grow area...

Thanks a lot for your tips and info... btw, are you growing? i would like to see some pics of your setup if you have any... 

Peace...


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 9, 2007)

toniC said:
			
		

> Damn... look at those babies now...
> 
> How many females/males do you have again?


 
Hi Tonic,

Thanks for jumping in and sharing your opinions... i have one girl... she is short and small... she is in very good shape considering EVERYTHING that she has gone through... i am still hoping to get her back healthy and in shape...  She is still showing some yellowness.. do you guys suggest i cut the leaves that are almost all dead? these are some pictures that i've taken... it seems to me that i am seeing more green than before :woohoo:  what do you guys/gals think?

Btw, i do think i have some buds.. maybe they are not reay for harvest but i do have some (or so i think)...

Keep your grow healthy... any pics of your setup?

Thanks again...

Cuzigothigh....


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Seeing that i can grow between 6 - 10 plants with the light and hood i have, do you guys suggest i take the bulb and hood i have and downgrade???

What should kind of wattage should i aim for? with the given setup that i have? Somehting ideal, not under and of course, not over, but something in the middle or specifically for one plant. I will find my measurement tape tomorrow and give you guys the dimesnions of my grow area.

Thanks a lot for the help!!!!


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

No problem, I think its cool checking out other people's grow.

Right now im just trying to get most of the materials I need... I'm still trying to come up with a nice grow station/box/cabinet. I seen this cabinet at Menards a couple days ago, only problem is I keep having second thoughts about my lights.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 9, 2007)

toniC said:
			
		

> No problem, I think its cool checking out other people's grow.
> 
> Right now im just trying to get most of the materials I need... I'm still trying to come up with a nice grow station/box/cabinet. I seen this cabinet at Menards a couple days ago, only problem is I keep having second thoughts about my lights.


 
Are you trying to grow under the stairs? I think that post is yours...

Well anything you decide to grow... Good Luck!!!!!

Keep us informed once you decide what you are going to do...

cuzigothigh


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Nah man, in like this cabinet thing... bout 5 ft. tall 2 ft. wide...


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

done harvest of my 1st attempt and now im cleaning the whole bedroom,closet,bulb,hood etc,no particular setup-im using our 2nd bedroom-just a closet with the doors open,two fans,one small inside,the 50w oscilating fan just outside of the closet as i didnt cut intake-exaust holes yet,as i told u i use to open all windows in bedroom-this way im keeping good air circulation and drop temps.thats all,its working fine for me,


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Type of lights do you use?


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 9, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> done harvest of my 1st attempt and now im cleaning the whole bedroom,closet,bulb,hood etc,no particular setup-im using our 2nd bedroom-just a closet with the doors open,two fans,one small inside,the 50w oscilating fan just outside of the closet as i didnt cut intake-exaust holes yet,as i told u i use to open all windows in bedroom-this way im keeping good air circulation and drop temps.thats all,its working fine for me,


 
I was planning on doing the same thing.. but i eneded up placing the cab in our room.. oh well.. maybe next grow ill place it in the another closet or something... Good luck with your grow


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Nvm... I see the post you made about your lights.


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

im happy that the summer has finished,now my temps going to be always at a good range, im planing to extend on the next closet in that room (need a veg closet also),with one closet only u have one harvest every 3-4months and thats so little eh?just had an argue with my wife about the space...(got out her books,old cd etc..haha)


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Jash, i'm new to growing... I'll be starting my first grow soon. I have a question, will a couple plants stink up the whole room?


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

toniC said:
			
		

> Jash, i'm new to growing... I'll be starting my first grow soon. I have a question, will a couple plants stink up the whole room?


 plants always smells,during veg ihad a lot of green smell disperding in the house,then during flower less,depends from strain also,i used bagseed but i know that a skunk strain could be a lots lots stronger and fill the house of MJ odor


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, I though intake and exhaust fans can be used to take the smell out of the grow cabinet... but what do I do about the stink in the room? This is one of my biggest problems right now, help!


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

you should use a carbon filter,i dont now much about this cause i really dont mind about odor,try to search at posted threads or start a new one


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

I checked out one of those post... I can't really afford a REAL carbon filter... so im going to have to make one.


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

wish u good luck with this.why u need desperatelly this carbon filter?parents involved?


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

yea man


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

this is bad,are u growing in a closet?what if your mom comes to clean up the room?


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

nah dude, it's not really my room... I just hang out out there. I was like "hey mom, im getting this cabinet thing to put my stuff in." Mom says "What stuff?" "Just like games and magazines and cds and ****."


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

The cabinet is gonna be sitting in the corner, padlocked...


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

you know better man,hope it will work for u,good luck withyour grow


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm hoping too, and I found a nice DIY carbon filter... but I need an exhaust fan for that to work right?


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2007)

......."Growing" in your parents home, without permission???
 Do you know that 'you'..are putting your parents at risk?..Risk of losing their house, their "freedom" ?... The very roof they have worked hard yo put over your head?? 
  Don't do it.. Get out of Mom 'n Dads house before you setup an indoor grow. Put only yourself and what is your to lose at risk.


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Keep it down... someone will hear. :holysheep:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 9, 2007)

to answer the question about smell..

im sorry to inform you, SMELL is very subjective, I have a I guess sensitive
nose or something.  IMO, you can not totally get rid of that "SMELL".
I got carbon filter, with exhaust fan running.  Dehumidfier with carbon filter,
Biggest sharper imagine ionic breeze.  And guess what.. IT STILL SMELLS.

Closer you get to the room, you smell it.  Everytime you open the door,
the stink runs through the house.  Funny thing is.. My grow is in my 
basement, and on the 3rd floor.  its SMELLS the most chronic.


ToniC, we are not wanting to bash or lecture you.
Just giving you sound advise.  Its not worth jeapardizing
your plant, freedoms and property.  Is your mom cool??
If not.. your grow box might disappear one day.  or worse.
Your mom tell the POLICE, and off you go to drug rehab and etc.

IMO, you are better off doing a Guerilla grow.  Lot less maintence and cost,
can if you do it right.  15ft Trees.

Goodluck


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

My mom's cool enough not to hand me over to the cops. Chronic is good ****, so does it give off more odor than lower grade stuff?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 9, 2007)

We at this forum do not condone ANYone growing in there parents house. They could lose everything. They will get charged even if its your own grow.
how old are you tonic?


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

17 man, and im still deciding on whats up so...


----------



## Mutt (Sep 9, 2007)

See ya in a year tonic.
Gotta be 18 to be here.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

Danggg..... Mutt strikes again!!


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry guys,

I was showing around town to some family members that were visiting over the weekend.

Our girl is doing better... still showing some yellowness.. i will post some pics tomorrow.

Btw, i am thinking of gettin 3 clones to add to my grow area... i figured i am wasting a lot of energy by only using one plant... do you guys suggest i take my girl back to veg stage for 2 weeks along with the other clones.. and then back to flowering? are there any major issues to be concerned about if i carry on with the plan?

THanks for your support and help...
cuigothigh


----------



## jash (Sep 11, 2007)

if the mother carry any disease then the clones will be infected too,dont think that reveg is a good idea at this point -better finish this grow as it is then clean everything and start a new one,its your first grow,you should consider it as an expirement and try not to do the same mistakes with the new one in a clean enviroment,i also finished my 1st attempt with only 2 plants and another 1 at balcony and wanted some clones as you now but i choose to quit from that and do the next grow from begging as i have had some gnats,maybe also other pests(who knows?plants were started out in balcony)


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess that makes a lot fo sense jash, thanks for yuor input... i am just not so sure when she will be ready for harvest... plus she is still showing problems...

Ill post pics on my next post.

cuzigothigh


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey guys,

Here are some updates pictures.. she still looks sick  ... and some parts are yellow... any idea what to do next?

Thanks for your input....


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 12, 2007)

Some of the leaves are probably past the point of no return.

They will slowly but surely dry and die, and fall off.
its normal.

Keep a eye out for new growth.

if I was you..  I would NOT use any NUTES at all. for at least
a week or two.  Just keep watering with PH balanced water.

and go to the harvest/cure section of this forum.
and learn when and how to harvest.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't wait to see how big your harvest is...


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 12, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Some of the leaves are probably past the point of no return.
> 
> They will slowly but surely dry and die, and fall off.
> its normal.
> ...


 
That is what i did yesterday... i watered.. no NUTES... just water at 7 ph... i dind't turn on the light either last night... so today i turned it back on... i hope this helps...

ANyone else with any other input on my girl.. please post.. i am trying to get her to a healthy state... thanks...


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 12, 2007)

whoawhoa said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see how big your harvest is...


 
I'll keep you post it once i harvest...


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 29, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the harvest... i would have wanted to keep the lights a little longer, however the mytes were already feasting... so i had to cut it short... 

tell me what you think...

cuzigothigh


----------



## eezee (Oct 2, 2007)

yo cuzigothigh ,
just looked at your thread and pics , and i hope your enjoying your weed.
i'm probably wrong but just to make sure....from the second set of pics, it looks like your venting system is not right. i see your box is divided to two separate areas and the filter is not in the same area as the plant . 
is it sucks air not from the growing area ? i'm not sure by the hoses i see there , but if u r not sure you should check this . good luck.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Oct 3, 2007)

eezee said:
			
		

> yo cuzigothigh ,
> just looked at your thread and pics , and i hope your enjoying your weed.
> i'm probably wrong but just to make sure....from the second set of pics, it looks like your venting system is not right. i see your box is divided to two separate areas and the filter is not in the same area as the plant .
> is it sucks air not from the growing area ? i'm not sure by the hoses i see there , but if u r not sure you should check this . good luck.


 
Yes i am... first grow... and looking forward to our second grow... i think we have learned a lot this time... and hopefully we will not make the same mistakes again.

Yeah the filter is on the other area, it has a blower on top, which is ******* (ja ja...> pulling) air from the hood... you don't see it in the first set of pictures.. but i have attached another 4 inch snake venting thingie on the other side of the hood, which is now hanging on the same side of the plant... my theory is that i will be able to get cool air from the side of the grow.. and cool the hood, then of course to the carbon filter... this way it cools down and takes care of odor... 

peace,
cuzigothigh


----------

